# Comedic relief for the shop...



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dan Anderson.... in addition to giving some pretty good mechanical/shop advice, Dan's got a great sense of humor too!









Regards, Mike

In The Shop | AGWEB.com


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Boy Mike, Having trouble sleeping? Tylenol PM works for me LOL


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, I am.....can't sleep more than 6 hours anymore....7 on a great night....sometimes only 5 like last night. I believe I remember reading where Einstein had similar difficulties...but, I shall sleep good tonight!

Regards, Mike


----------

